# Senior Weight Management



## hh132648 (Jun 21, 2012)

My whole life I've struggled with weight.  After I had my children, I felt like the pounds just packed on.  As I continued to age, it got tougher to lose weight because it got tougher to exercise.  My bones were more brittle and I had less energy.  

Recently, my youngest daughter welcomed into the world a beautiful baby boy.  I want to be there for him as he grows up, so I decided I needed to get my weight under control.  The first change I made is eating right.  I'm not as active as I was in my 40's and 50's, so I don't need to eat as much food.  I eat a serving size of cheerios with fat free milk for breakfast around 7 am, then a banana as a mid-morning snack, soup and a sandwich for lunch, a fresh veggie as my after-noon snack, and a light supper.  I also do not eat after 7 pm. 

 I've started taking my grandson on stroller walks around the development for a half-hour everyday.  It gets me out, and I get to bond with my grandbaby!  So far, I've lost about 7 lbs this past month.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 21, 2012)

Congratulations on your weight loss, that's fantastic, good for you!   Sounds like you're on the right track, and not overeating...keep up the good work!  I love walking, it's my favorite exercise.  I don't know what's in your area, but I have access to parks, etc., I go on daily walks with my dog.


----------



## pindiwadli (Jun 21, 2012)

hh132648, well done you, it sounds like you are on the right track, I too had a job to lose weight, but I found it a lot easier when I started walking, changed my diet an got off all medications. some medications will make you put weight on.I think it is important not to get under your normal weight though, because if you get seriously ill it would be a lot harder to cope with I would think.


----------



## Landry (Jun 22, 2012)

Well done, it always bring a smile to my face when I see things like this. I was a over weight kid for most of my life, and trust me it did not make my life any easier. I decided to stop eating things like bread, pasta, soda, ect. Things that add on the pounds and what a difference it made. I lost over 80 lbs and managed to keep it offer for almost 40 years.


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

Congrats!  Losing the battle of the bulge (in some cases, bulges) isn't easy to do after age 50.  As a 61 yr. young Granny, the most effective method I've found that doesn't rob me of energy or nutrition is juicing.  Some say to "break the fast" around 11am - noon with a glass of room temperature lemon water, sipped slowly.  It will tonify and cleanse the system and set your "day" up, so to speak.  Since I do not relish lemon water, I begin each morning with a "green" juice comprised of kale, various lettuce varieties and carrots.  At first, I had to add a small amount of either honey or agave nectar to help it become palitable.  But as days wore on, I actually began to LOVE the taste.  It woke me up, gave me energy all day long, and my little heart palpitations ceased after about 1 week's time.  For the rest of my day, I'd eat a gluten-free sandwich of tomato and avacado (little bit spicy brown mustard) along with a pint of carrot juice.  Would have another pint of carrot juice mid-afternoon with a Luna bar (energy bar for women - some really yummy flavors, folks!) and for the evening meal I'd eat whatever I'd prepared for the rest of my family in what is known as "fast exit" combinations that I'd read about in a raw food book.  This last part really helped in as much as I never felt deprived or like I was neglecting myself while watching the rest of the family eat "food".
Fast Exit Combinations are quite simple.  Veggies can be eaten with ANYTHING - and as much as you like.  Meats should not be mixed with starchy vegetables (as we've been taught for years - meat and potatoes) like potatoes, squashes, etc. and fruits should be eaten alone or left alone as they ferment in the bowl when combined with meats.  There are other combos listed in the category lists in the book "THE RAW FOOD DETOX DIET" by Natalia Rose.  It's a 5-step plan for what she calls vibrant health and maximum weight loss.
I can vouch for the "vibrant health" part, as I ceased to stop to "catch my breath" after going up a flight of stairs after only 2 weeks on this plan of food combining.  Although she is a raw-foodist, I adapted her plan to suit my personal needs.
The book is a good read as she is a Nutritionist as well as author.
Hope this is helpful.
Be Blessed.


----------



## LadyOfAlbion (Aug 2, 2012)

sorry, mispelled BOWEL..it's ferment in the bowel...not the bowl. LOL


----------

